# Line Size ???



## Lavafish (Feb 8, 2004)

What size of line are you using on your surf rods?
and do you use a leader, or shock tipet?

Thanks John


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Suffix Tri 17lbs main. High strength low memory.
Ande 50 mono shockleader.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Ande 15# on the Okuma reel(CD90) with a 12' OM rod,Ande 16# on the Okuma reel(CD65) 12' Diawa rod. I use a 50# shock leader on the OM and a 40# on the Diawa.


----------

